# [Video] How to Lubricate a Rubik's Clock



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2008)

parts 1-3

when i wanted to lube my clock i couldn't find any videos on how to do it, so i decided to film my attempt. my clock works beautifully now. im just putting this here in case someone searches the forums for a guide on how to do this(like i did last week).

thanks to stefan pochmann for the method, and dan cohen for answering my questions.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm actually rather concerned that this will become a standard for disassembly, as scissors are very fast and much, much safer. A lot of bad cubing advice spreads fast on YouTube. In fact, I've resolved to film an example insertion tomorrow, just to show what I mean. I don't blame you for resorting to the only method with already-uploaded visuals, and I'm sorry this is my only remark in here (I don't have time to watch the rest, but it's hard to do anything really bad to a clock as long as you lube parts assemble it correctly), but I think it's worth mentioning. And I told Dan to do this, and said this in the other thread, so I'm not sure why you did it this way...


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 11, 2008)

why would u lube a clock cuz i dont have ne and dont u move it on some thing u move with ur fingers?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 11, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> why would u lube a clock cuz i dont have ne and dont u move it on some thing u move with ur fingers?



Yea.... that's why you lube the "some thing u move with ur fingers". 

P.S.: Get some grammar help.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 12, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I'm actually rather concerned that this will become a standard for disassembly, as scissors are very fast and much, much safer. A lot of bad cubing advice spreads fast on YouTube. In fact, I've resolved to film an example insertion tomorrow, just to show what I mean. I don't blame you for resorting to the only method with already-uploaded visuals, and I'm sorry this is my only remark in here (I don't have time to watch the rest, but it's hard to do anything really bad to a clock as long as you lube parts assemble it correctly), but I think it's worth mentioning. And I told Dan to do this, and said this in the other thread, so I'm not sure why you did it this way...



i had already filmed the first part(disassembly) before i created the other thread you are talking about. had i know about your method i certainly would have done it that way. i would redo the disassembly video using your method, but you can only break the glue once. i don't think its that big of a deal anyway, since the only thing that got damaged was my blade, which is still usable.


----------

